# Looking for someone to cast snake skins blanks for me



## Jim Smith (Aug 24, 2018)

I have some tanned copperhead skins that I would like cast into pen blanks.  Is there anyone out there willing to do this.  I will gladly pay for your time and materials.  Please PM me if you're able to do this.

Jim Smith


----------



## TonyL (Aug 24, 2018)

Maybe Don Ward (Virgil)?


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks Tony.  I'll send Don a PM and see if he's up for the task.  I have some folks asking for pens made from Copperhead skins and I am not into casting my own blanks (yet).

Take care and enjoy the beautiful early fall weather.

Jim


----------

